# Testing



## shouldbeinbed (21 Nov 2015)

Mods, I'm having problems creating a thread just testing here, if this works please feel free to delete it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2015)

The site's not refreshing after posting, leaving you thinking the thread hasn't actually been posted (and you will have seen that the thread has been created). Hit post reply once then refresh.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Nov 2015)

@Moderators there seems to be a delay on thread creation or site updating. I've now got 4 the same in the cafe and this one : all defaulted back to live create thread button and did nothing on the forum initially. 

Is there a bug or a mobile device hiccup

And can you delete the multiple threads in cafe please. 

Ta


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The site's not refreshing after posting, leaving you thinking the thread hasn't actually been posted (and you will have seen that the thread has been created). Hit post reply once then refresh.


It is doing the same with posting to existing threads. And not allowing deletion of the duplicates that may arise.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2015)

Yes, there is the old issue back again. I'm working on removing the duplicates (and checking them properly before doing so @GrumpyGregry ) .

Can I ask everyone to refresh their browser before hitting the post reply button again if it doesn't appear to work


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Nov 2015)

Thanks RP.


----------



## Shaun (21 Nov 2015)

Thanks for reporting it. I restarted the web and database servers earlier today so should be working as normal now. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

